# Beste pvp Karriere ?



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.

bitte um hilfe.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Januar 2009)

Shamane, Runenpriester, Zelot oder Erzmagier.


----------



## Niburu (23. Januar 2009)

Die beste 1v1 Karriere ist der Sigmarpriester/Jünger des Kahine :-) Mittlere Rüstung heilt wie die großen und haut auch gut Schaden raus. Empfehlung ist beim Sigmar eine Gnade Skillung ^^


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.



Erstelle dir chars je nach Geschmack und Spielstil und spiel ihn bis etwa lv 10. Wenn er dir zusagt hast du deine Karriere gefunden. Wenn nicht, beginnst du wieder von vorne.

Eine "beste" Karriere gibts nicht. Jede hat ihre Schwächen (bis auf Jünger/Sigmar vielleicht, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die so bleiben)


----------



## Biglui (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.



welchen char hast Du denn bei WoW gerne gespielt, bzw. was würdest gerne spielen: Tank, DD, Heiler oder einen Allroundchar ?


----------



## Maddin123 (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.


möchtest du wissen was der imba roxxor char is? 
ach solche wow kiddy kann man echt nicht verstehen! spiel einfach was dir spaß bringt und wenn dir leute abschlachten am meisten spaß bringt ge zurück zum unbalanced WoW!!!

auf solche leute können wir in war echt verzichten...


----------



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

Biglui schrieb:


> welchen char hast Du denn bei WoW gerne gespielt, bzw. was würdest gerne spielen: Tank, DD, Heiler oder einen Allroundchar ?



danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.

ich war leidenschaftlicher hexer , für mich war nie ne andere klasse so wirklich interresant. nur im war hab ich keine klasse gefunden die ähnlich wie der hexer ist.


----------



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> möchtest du wissen was der imba roxxor char is?
> ach solche wow kiddy kann man echt nicht verstehen! spiel einfach was dir spaß bringt und wenn dir leute abschlachten am meisten spaß bringt ge zurück zum unbalanced WoW!!!
> 
> auf solche leute können wir in war echt verzichten...




was geht mit dir falsch ... ich hab mich nur erkundigt da ich noch keinen blassen schimmer von war habe und mich nur informieren wollte was so die leute am meisten spielen und ob es so gennante opferklassen gibt!

also lass deinen frust an der tischkante aus und nerv nicht mit so dummen posts.


----------



## Maddin123 (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.
> 
> ich war leidenschaftlicher hexer , für mich war nie ne andere klasse so wirklich interresant. nur im war hab ich keine klasse gefunden die ähnlich wie der hexer ist.


und weil der hexer jetzt nur noch schlecht is und gegen kein Dk ne chance hat willst du jetzt war spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (23. Januar 2009)

Ist es so schwer, die Klassen anzuetesten, und sich dann für die Klasse zu entscheiden, die man "selber" für am besten hält...

Wenn ich ein neues Spiel spiele und wissen möchte welche Klassen gut sind und welche nicht schaue ich erst die Übersicht auf der Offizielen Seite an und gehe dann in irgendwelche Klassenforen.


----------



## Biglui (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.
> 
> ich war leidenschaftlicher hexer , für mich war nie ne andere klasse so wirklich interresant. nur im war hab ich keine klasse gefunden die ähnlich wie der hexer ist.



stimmt, so etwas wie einen Hexer gibt es bei War nicht, am ehesten in die Richtung geht die Zauberin (kann man z.B. auch auf DOT's skillen)
hält aber lange nicht soviel aus wie der Hexer und ist neben den Heilern Primärziel der Gegner (weil viel Schaden - wenig Rüstung)
Solo wird bei War aber eh viel weniger gemacht als bei WoW, Gruppen ergeben sich in der Regel von alleine und dort wird alles benötigt.
Wenn man es drauf anlegt, hat man Solo als gepanzerter Schildträger eigentlich noch die besten Karten den 1v1 Sieg davon zu tragen ...


----------



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> und weil der hexer jetzt nur noch schlecht is und gegen kein Dk ne chance hat willst du jetzt war spielen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne wieso ist der hexer schlecht ... der beste dd im wow ... im pvp auch stark nur dk sind halt schwer ... also an dem wirds sicher nicht liegen!!

suche einfach ne neue herausforderung und das pvp system von war gefällt mir viel besser als bei wow!

warscheinlich bist du so ein bob und hast dir gleich nen dk gemacht nur das du für 2 monate imba bist bis sie wieder genervt werden und dann steigst wieder auf ne andere klasse um die dann imba ist!!


----------



## Solmyr62 (23. Januar 2009)

Hexer im WoW? Also eine Petklasse mit vielen DoTs.

Wenn du Nahkampf incl Pet magst: Weißer Löwe.
Wenn du lieber Fernkampf mit Pet hast: Squicktreiber.
Wenn dich ein stationäres Pet nicht stört und gerne Dots und AE verteilst: Maschinist oder Magus.

Es gibt eigentlich keine beste Klasse. Je nach Situation ist diese oder jene Klasse besser dran als eine andere. Kämpfe auf dem offenen Feld erfordern andere Qualitäten als Festungskämpfe oder schmale Flaschenhälse. Manche sind solo hilflos und in Gruppen riesig. Bei anderen ist es umgekehrt.
Und eine wirliche Loserklasser, die zu nichts taugt, ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Nimmt das, was dir von Handling am besten liegt. Das ist die beste Wahl.


----------



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

und was haltet ihr vom feuerzauberer ? iwie reizt mich der am meisten?


----------



## Pogolinus (23. Januar 2009)

zur klassen wahl in war kann man nur sagen spiel was du magst. es gibt keine imba klasse die alles killt und keine opferklasse die von allen fertig gemacht wird. und vorallem betreib teamplay wen du immer so spielst das du das meiste davon hast bist du in war bei vielen schnell unten durc.h und kannst nur noch solo was machen was in war fast unmöglich is ^^


----------



## simoni (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr vom feuerzauberer ? iwie reizt mich der am meisten?



Dann probier ihn aus! Er hat zwar kein Pet, kommt vom Prinzip her aber an der Hexer ran.


----------



## Solmyr62 (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr vom feuerzauberer ? iwie reizt mich der am meisten?



Stell dir einen Magier mit Feuerskillung aus WoW vor, subtrahiere dann Blink, Eisblock und Sheep von ihm. Das ist dann der Feuerzauberer in Warhammer. Macht tollen Schaden (sagen jedenfalls immer die Destros), hat aber nahezu keine Verteidigung. Sowas wie Frostaura hat er, bricht aber sehr leicht. Stirbst sehr sehr oft!


----------



## Arminiho (23. Januar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> zur klassen wahl in war kann man nur sagen spiel was du magst. es gibt keine imba klasse die alles killt und keine opferklasse die von allen fertig gemacht wird. und vorallem betreib teamplay wen du immer so spielst das du das meiste davon hast bist du in war bei vielen schnell unten durc.h und kannst nur noch solo was machen was in war fast unmöglich is ^^




ok, ich danke euch für die antworten habt mir sehr geholfen werde mal einige austesten und dann sehen was so am besten zu mir passt.


----------



## heretik (23. Januar 2009)

Petklasse mit Dots ist eindeutig der Squigtreiba, auch wenn er nicht wirklich wie ein Hexer aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest denke ich mal, du meintest "Petklasse mit Dots", wenn du vom Hexer redest, und nicht einfach nur "FEAR FOR TEH WIN", denn damit wirst du dich in WAR gottlob schwer tun.


----------



## Topaz (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> was geht mit dir falsch ... ich hab mich nur erkundigt da ich noch keinen blassen schimmer von war habe und mich nur informieren wollte was so die leute am meisten spielen und ob es so gennante opferklassen gibt!
> 
> also lass deinen frust an der tischkante aus und nerv nicht mit so dummen posts.






Arminiho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> warscheinlich bist du so ein bob und hast dir gleich nen dk gemacht nur das du für 2 monate imba bist bis sie wieder genervt werden und dann steigst wieder auf ne andere klasse um die dann imba ist!!




Cool, japp solche Leute braucht WAR!!
Kein Plan aber große Fresse.
Los gib mir mehr davon!


----------



## Exo1337 (23. Januar 2009)

Dann speil doch einfach den BW wenn er dir am meisten zusagt bisher... außerdem gilt beim BW auch Zackbäm Bolt = Zackbäm Dmg


----------



## Helrok (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> was geht mit dir falsch ... ich hab mich nur erkundigt da ich noch keinen blassen schimmer von war habe und mich nur informieren wollte was so die leute am meisten spielen und ob es so gennante opferklassen gibt!
> 
> also lass deinen frust an der tischkante aus und nerv nicht mit so dummen posts.



das problem ist, dass jede klasse gegen eine bestimmte andere klasse opfer ist.

von daher ist jeder ratschlag relativ.

und noch meine meinung zu deinem anhang: wenn jemand komisch wird, zeugt es von größe, wenn man nicht gegenflamed...


----------



## Volkano (23. Januar 2009)

... kein beleidigungs thread...



Schönen abend, also ich spiele einen Magus ist recht cool mit ihm also in pvp mit zieh skillung geht gut ab und so xD 

aber wenn du ne richtig geile klasse spielen möchtest warte auf den spalta oder slayer die angeblich am 29.01 erscheinen.. sollen sehr coool sein 




aber wie der vorposter schon sagte spiel die klassen bis lvl 10, da merkt man spätestens das die klasse einem nicht taugt


mfg
Volkano


----------



## joekay (23. Januar 2009)

Einem WoW-Hexer kommt meiner Meinung der Magus am nächsten.


----------



## Menander (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.



Auserkorene, Magus, Zelot, Chaosbarbar, Schwarzork, Schamane, Squiqtreiba, Jünger des Khaine, Hexenkriegerin, Zauberin, Schwarzer Gardist
Eisenbrecher, Runenpriester, Maschinist, Feuerzauberer, Sigmarpriester, Hexenjäger, Ritter des Sonnenordens, Erzmagier, Schattenkrieger, Schwertmeister, Weißer Löwe

Du siehst es gibt ne Menge Klassen, die Chance so aus der Lameng die Richtige Klasse für dich zu finden, ohne dass du es ein Wenig konkretisierst steht bei 1:22.


----------



## Kugelhagel (23. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.


 naja, eigentlich sind alle Klassen gut, solange sie gut gespielt werden.
Den Ritter finde ich recht krass, die hauen guten rein und haben gute Rustung. Selber spiele ich Maschinist und kann mich nicht von beklagen...


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. Januar 2009)

Gibt es keine du spielst wenn du richtig PvP machen willst NUR in Gruppen gibt keine ROXXOR IMBA Klasse alle werden gebraucht zock sie an und wenn du sie blöd findest dann mach ne andere mehr kann dir hier keiner raten


----------



## Tissiana (23. Januar 2009)

> eine frage , habe bis jetzt wow gespielt nun will ich auf war umsteigen, habe mir das spiel auch gekauft nur bin ich mir noch ziehmlich unsicher bei der karriere auswahl. welche ist eurer meinung nach die beste karriere weil ich möchte mir nicht jetzt einen char erstellen und dann merken das ich nicht tauglich bin.
> 
> bitte um hilfe.





Die Frage in der Form und vorallem mit der Formulierung läßt für mich nur 1 Schluss zu... sieh zu das du wieder zu WoW kommst.
In allen anderen MMos braucht kein Mensch Egospacken wie dich, die sich nichtmal selber auf eine Klasse festlegen können, weil dir gleich der Stift aus der Hose rutscht vor Angst keinen Ownagechar zu haben.

Hau ab!


----------



## Patso (23. Januar 2009)

weil hier eh schon alle rumflamen : Feuerzauberer mit dotskillung sind alles boons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( nix gegen euch aber an 2 dots zu sterben nervt ^^ )

macht hier mal wer zu ? thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. Januar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> weil hier eh schon alle rumflamen : Feuerzauberer mit dotskillung sind alles boons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach deinem Sinnlosen Kommentar ist es kein Wunder, daß hier bald zu ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2009)

Zurück zum Thema mes amies.

/wink maladin


----------



## Fastspeller (23. Januar 2009)

Ich würd dir nen chosen raten das ist eine klasse mit der du ganz gut alles plattmachen kannst


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Januar 2009)

Herzlich willkommen bei Warhammer Online,

wie du sicher schon bemerkt hast, sollte man mit der Klassenfrage und dem "Ich komme von WoW" Spruch, in kombination nicht gerade hausieren gehen, aber das lassen wir mal beiseite ^^

Ok die Klassenwahl, das kommt darauf an was du gerne spielst, ich zb wollte nach meinem BC Warlock endlich mal was anderes als Range DD spielen und nun bin ich mit meinem Gardisten glücklich.

Mach dir als erstes klar das bei Warhammer nicht die WoW balance herrschen wird die dir es ermöglicht alle Klassen zu legen auch wenn du dir mühe gibts, solange dein Gegner sich nicht wie der letzte Depp anstellt hast du einige Klassen die mit dir den Boden aufwischen.

Klassen die so derartig mit Dots arbeiten wie der Hexenmeister gibts eigentlich nicht, also das du durch die gegend hüpfen kannst, fröhlich deine Dots verteilst und dann fällt schon irgendwass um wird nicht gehen, dafür hat man noch seine Normalen Angriffe die ordentlich reinhauen.

Gut geeignet würde ich sagen wären der Squigtreiba, ist halt mehr ein Jäger, der neben seinen Normalen Fernkampfangriffen auch noch fiese Dots verteilen kann. Am nähesten kommt dann noch der Feuermager der Ordnung, der sogar einen Talentbaum nur für die Dots hat, allerdings sollte man bei Warhammer nicht erwarten das man nur durch 3 Knöpfe drücken den Schaden fährt der vergleichbar wäre mit dem eines Destros zu BC zeiten ^^

ansonsten spiel was dir spass macht und such dir einen Server aus auf dem was los ist.


----------



## Maddin123 (23. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Klassen die so derartig mit Dots arbeiten wie der Hexenmeister gibts eigentlich nicht, also das du durch die gegend hüpfen kannst, fröhlich deine Dots verteilst und dann fällt schon irgendwass um wird nicht gehen, dafür hat man noch seine Normalen Angriffe die ordentlich reinhauen.


ich würde da den maschinisten empfehlen...
der dotet mich immer ganz schön und die ticken auch ordentlich... außerdem sind die geschütze nur noch GEIL!


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> ich würde da den maschinisten empfehlen...
> der dotet mich immer ganz schön und die ticken auch ordentlich... außerdem sind die geschütze nur noch GEIL!


Dazu kann ich micht nicht so genau äußern ^^ Ich bekomm eigentlich von Maschinisten nur die Granaten zu sehen, und dann rennen sie meistens schon wenn ich die verfolgung aufnehme, wobei selbst das immer seltener passiert, maschinisten sind irgendwie selten geworden.


----------



## Senubirath (23. Januar 2009)

Schließe mich eigendlich der mehrheit an... wenn du eine klasse suchst die sozusagen keine feinde hat die ihr was anhaben können is das hier nicht deine welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Phew.... Choosen is ne nette sache halten was aus und können auch einiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten würde ich dir raten... spiele alle klassen mal an... den wir können dir eigendlich nur tipps geben aber nicht sehen was für ein typ spieler du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (23. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt, jeder hat andere vorlieben

wenn du ne klasse willst die ziemlich viel dotet isses der Maschinist oder Magus, allerdings ist dein pet/geschütz stationär und kann sich nicht bewegen.
Auch Hexer und Feuermagier können auf dots skillen, oder Ae oder single target dmg. Allerdings sind sie wie so oft bezeichnet Glaskanonen... du haust nen burstschaden raus, kippst aber in sc und burgenraids schnell um
Wenn du was Tankendes willst dann kannste dir n Schwarzork, Chaos Auserwählten, Eisenbrecher, Schwertmeister, Dunkler Gardist oder Ritter des Sonnenordens machen. Das sind laufende Mauern, teilen dafür nicht viel schaden aus, sondern unterstützen die Gruppe mit abblocken und wegkicken.. oder breschen in die feindliche linien schlagen. Auch Zweihand geskillt bleibt er ein Tank, so ist das in WAR!
Jünger des Khaine und Sigmarpriester sind nahkampfheiler, die entweder die gruppe unterstützen indem sie mitkämpfen und mit ihren schlägen freunde buffen und heilen und gegner schwächen, oder ein heiler, der n bisschen mitmischt, aber kaum schaden fährt.

zu anderen Klassen kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, da ich sie selber kaum gespielt habe und nur die Theorie aus der WAR page wiedergeben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit; Da du nachd er besten PvP Karriere gefragt hast.. es gibt keine überlegene Klasse im RvR (so nennen wir es hier).. der Hauptinhalt von WAR ist RvR, also sind auch alle Klassen und Talentbäume darauf ausgelegt (sogar die der Tanks!)


----------



## heretik (23. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Phew.... Choosen is ne nette sache halten was aus und können auch einiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kinners... benutzt die deutschen Begriffe oder die korrekten englischen. Analog dazu "Reez plz", "loose" und "Heelklassen".


----------



## Zukurio (23. Januar 2009)

ich spiel n hexer  recht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (23. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte icht dass du war spielst wenn du nach einer PvP klasse SUCHST
es gibt keine Klasse die für Pve ausgelegt ist. alles auf RvR Basis
man merkt dass du WoW gespielt hast.

spiel das was dir gefällt.


----------



## Stancer (24. Januar 2009)

Also du solltest als erstes mal WoW abhaken und dir bewusst werden, das es in WAR keine 1vs1 Klasse gibt. Das ganze Spiel ist auf Gruppenkampf balanced und genau so sinds die Klassen.

Eine einzelne Klasse ist nichts wert, sondern die Klassen ergänzen sich. Stoffis benötigen Schutz der Tanks und Nahkampf DD brauchen Heilung. Ist ein Kreislauf, die besten Gruppen sind sehr ausgewogene Gruppen.

1vs1 Situationen wirst in WAR sowieso so gut wie nie haben. Es sind eigentlich immer andere Spieler in der Nähe und wenn du wirklich alleine läufst wirst normal nur von Gruppen abgefarmt. Meist heisst es Massenschlacht wenn Zerg auf Zerg trifft, was schonmal so 100vs100 bedeuten kann.

Von daher wähle die Klasse nach deinem Geschmack aus. Da du Hexer gespielt hast ist evt. der Magus die beste Wahl für dich, zumindest kommt der doch dem Hexer am nächsten. Ist ein Unterstützender Range DD. Er macht nicht den meisten Schaden hat aber einige Debuffs, Dots und nen Pet.
Danach dann evtl. die Zauberin, sehr viel Schaden aber auch sehr schnell tot....Glaskanone halt.

Wenn du lieber Ordnung spielen willst dann wohl Maschinist oder Feuerzauberer


Mach dir am besten folgendes Bewusst :

- Je mehr Schaden eine Klasse macht, desto weniger hält sie aus
- Tanks machen immer wenig Schaden, halten aber immer am meisten aus
- Range DD machen den meisten Schaden, sterben aber schnell und haben gegen keine Melee Klasse im 1vs1 eine Chance
- Melee DD zerlegen Range DD/Heiler sehr schnell, beissen sich aber an Tanks die Zähne aus

Wie schon manche gesagt haben gibt es in WAR keine Imba-Roxxor Klassen. Mit jeder Klasse gibt es mehr oder weniger feindlichen Klassen, gegen die du NULL!!! Chancen hast.


----------



## Noktyn (24. Januar 2009)

der slayer wird die beste klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Januar 2009)

Noktyn schrieb:


> der slayer wird die beste klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



für mich als schwarzork zum umholzen ? ^^


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Das ist aber ein echtes manko das es in war keine richtigen klassen gibt wo man viel skill braucht alles mehr nur son mousegeklikör


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein echtes manko das es in war keine richtigen klassen gibt wo man viel skill braucht alles mehr nur son mousegeklikör



In Tekken braucht man ne Menge 1v1-Skill. Oder im Tennis. Oder in Schach.

In WAR nicht, da kommt es auf die Koordination innerhalb der Gruppe / des Schlachtzugs an, nicht auf schnelles Um-den-Gegner laufen-und-dabei-im-Stunlock-halten.


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein echtes manko das es in war keine richtigen klassen gibt wo man viel skill braucht alles mehr nur son mousegeklikör



wen du was machen willst wo man viel skill brauch versuch dich als bg leader da eh keiner macht was er soll is das echt hart und nur mit sehr viel skill zu schaffen ^^


----------



## Redak (24. Januar 2009)

Das war ja sooo klar...jeder der von wow wechselt
"was is die stärkste klasse mimimi ich will imba sein":..
sowas hasse ich
jede klasse is ziemlich gleichgut und man spielt das was einem gefällt,und wie bereits gesagt WAR issn gruppenspiel nix hier von wegen 1v1
und blödes mausgeklicke?pfff...


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> wen du was machen willst wo man viel skill brauch versuch dich als bg leader da eh keiner macht was er soll is das echt hart und nur mit sehr viel skill zu schaffen ^^




eher rvr schlachten aber da die leute da leaven und rumgurken wie sie wollen ohne konsequenzen ist das ja nu auch eher nich praktikabel


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Januar 2009)

Redak schrieb:


> Das war ja sooo klar...jeder der von wow wechselt
> "was is die stärkste klasse mimimi ich will imba sein":..



das ist verallgemeinernd und ebenso unreif, alle in einen Topf zu werfen.. ich Spiel WoW und WAR, und wenn du meine posts durchblätterst findest du keinen solchen Post... und selbst wenn jemand danach fragt.. seid doch Erwachsen und weisst ihn wie viele andere hier darauf hin, das es in WAR anders läuft als in WoW mit der Klassenbalance und dem equip, anstatt wie ein kind rumzuflamen! 

Sowas find ich zeugt mehr von reife und ner "besseren Community" die WAR ja angeblich haben will!


----------



## deccpqcc (24. Januar 2009)

einfache faustregel für mythic-spiele:
erstes bezahl-addon abwarten, die klassen die damit kommen sind das was du suchst.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> einfache faustregel für mythic-spiele:
> erstes bezahl-addon abwarten, die klassen die damit kommen sind das was du suchst.




dann kommen also klassen wo nich von anfang an feststeht wer gewinnt?


----------



## Arminiho (24. Januar 2009)

Jo danke für die vielen antworten ... ich habe mir mal den magus gemacht und bis jetzt gefällt der mir sehr gut, wie viele level gibt es eigentlich in war und wie schnell ist man auf dem max level, dauert das auch so lange wie bei wow?


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> Jo danke für die vielen antworten ... ich habe mir mal den magus gemacht und bis jetzt gefällt der mir sehr gut, wie viele level gibt es eigentlich in war und wie schnell ist man auf dem max level, dauert das auch so lange wie bei wow?



Es gibt 40 level in WAR und es dauert schon lange bis du die alle durch hast (finde ich zumindest)


----------



## Bladirus (24. Januar 2009)

Lvlcap ist 40. Geht eigentlich schneller als in WoW. Kommt halt drauf an wie viel Zeit du hast etc.


----------



## Huthmuth (24. Januar 2009)

Level 40 ist die Maximalstufe momentan .

Wie lange man bis Level 40 braucht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen , da ich selber erst 31 bin .


----------



## Stancer (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein echtes manko das es in war keine richtigen klassen gibt wo man viel skill braucht alles mehr nur son mousegeklikör



Oh, also ich finde es wesentlich Anspruchsvoller wie es in WAR ist. Man braucht viel Skill und jeder muss bestes geben, denn in WAR ist man nur gemeinsam Stark. Wenn z.b. der Heiler scheisse spielt stirbt die ganze Gruppe. Wenn der Tank irgendwo in der Gegend rumrennt anstatt die Stoffis zu schützen....stirbt die ganze Gruppe. Wenn die DD´ler nicht aufpassen und ständig in den fokus der Feinde geraten überlasten sie die eigenen Heiler und die Tanks erhalten im Gegenzug nicht mehr genug Heilung.

In Spielen wo es auf 1vs1 ankommt ist nur eine Person von den eigenen Fehlern betroffen. Nämlich, der Spieler selbst.

In WAR können selbst kleine Fehler fatal für die ganze Gruppe sein, weshalb jeder seinen Charakter perfekt beherrschen muss und dazu noch mit den anderen Spielern koordiniere.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> Jo danke für die vielen antworten ... ich habe mir mal den magus gemacht und bis jetzt gefällt der mir sehr gut, wie viele level gibt es eigentlich in war und wie schnell ist man auf dem max level, dauert das auch so lange wie bei wow?




so ca 1 monat wirst du brauchen geht natürlich auch schneller aber das ist der schnitt


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> Jo danke für die vielen antworten ... ich habe mir mal den magus gemacht und bis jetzt gefällt der mir sehr gut, wie viele level gibt es eigentlich in war und wie schnell ist man auf dem max level, dauert das auch so lange wie bei wow?



Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, unbedingt so schnell wie möglich Lv 40 erreichen zu müssen, da du ab LV 1 schon jederzeit PvP machen kannst in den Szenarien und im Open.


----------



## Arminiho (24. Januar 2009)

ein vorredner hat erwähnt das ein update kommt mit neuen klassen ... stimmt das ? und was werden das für klassen sein?


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> so ca 1 monat wirst du brauchen geht natürlich auch schneller aber das ist der schnitt



Der Schnitt von was? Ohne JEGLICHE Ahnung über den Fragesteller und seine Spielgewohnheiten (Vielspieler/Wenigspieler, viel PvP, langsamer/schneller Levler) einfach mal ne total behämmerte Schätzung in den Raum geworfen, damit dein gestern Abend ersteller Account auch mal auf Zahlen kommt?


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Der Schnitt von was? Ohne JEGLICHE Ahnung über den Fragesteller und seine Spielgewohnheiten (Vielspieler/Wenigspieler, viel PvP, langsamer/schneller Levler) einfach mal ne total behämmerte Schätzung in den Raum geworfen, damit dein gestern Abend ersteller Account auch mal auf Zahlen kommt?




Junge komm mir nich so das ist der durchschnitt von allen spielern


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> Junge komm mir nich so das ist der durchschnitt von allen spielern



Musst du nicht selber lachen wenn du sowas tippst?


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Musst du nicht selber lachen wenn du sowas tippst?




ne weil du zu dumm bist zu wissen was ein durchschnitt ist.

Vollkommen egal was er für gewohnheiten hat oder nich der schnitt ist die addition von allen pgs noobs usw leute die 6 monate brauchen für 40 leute die 1 woche brauchen und das teilt man dann durch alle 

So kommt ein durchnschnitt von einem monat raus punkt aus mickymoiuse


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise lachen sich andere kaputt über die reaktionen die auf bestimmte fragen kommen.....


ZU den kommenden klassen.... Slayer/Spalta.... wann die kommen keine ahnung am 29.01 werden wir mehr erfahren den da soll etwas angekündigt werden aber wir werden eh abwarten müssen...


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> ne weil du zu dumm bist zu wissen was ein durchschnitt ist.
> 
> Vollkommen egal was er für gewohnheiten hat oder nich der schnitt ist die addition von allen pgs noobs usw leute die 6 monate brauchen für 40 leute die 1 woche brauchen und das teilt man dann durch alle
> 
> So kommt ein durchnschnitt von einem monat raus punkt aus mickymoiuse



Ok, dann wohl doch Trollaccount. Ich dachte anfangs du bist einfach nur ein bisschen schwer von Begriff.

Aber du überrascht mich jetzt sicher und sagst mir, wie du auf deine durchschnittliche Dauer auf Lv 40 = 1 Monat gekommen bist. Von Mythic/GOA angestellt und seit Wochen mit dem Auswerten von Daten beschäftigt?


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> So kommt ein durchnschnitt von einem monat raus punkt aus mickymoiuse



Zeig mir eine Quelle, wo du die Spielzeiten für WAR her hast, um den Durschnitt zu errechnen, den du hier angibst und man wird dich in ruhe lassen. 

So wie es jetzt ist, ist es total aus der Luft gegriffen, daß der Schnitt bis Level 40 ein Monat dauert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Zeig mir eine Quelle, wo du die Spielzeiten für WAR her hast, um den Durschnitt zu errechnen, den du hier angibst und man wird dich in ruhe lassen.
> 
> So wie es jetzt ist, ist es total aus der Luft gegriffen, daß der Schnitt bis Level 40 ein Monat dauert...
> 
> ...



Ich gehöre zu den Durchschnittspielern... und ich habe keinen Monat gebraucht meinen char auf 40 zu bekommen (das funzt auch gar net... da diverse dinge dein lvln beeinflussen) ... es braucht bedeutend mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Januar 2009)

also.. ich hab das spiel seit WAR draussen ist (November 2008).. war vorbesteller der CE. Aber da ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin, keine Gilde hab und meist nur 1-2 mal die Woche spiel, hab ich noch keinen Char auf 40. meine zwei meistgespielten sind in der Signatur.. und dann hab ich n paar auf lvl 10 die ich anspielte um sie anzutesten


----------



## Illian1887 (24. Januar 2009)

Arminiho schrieb:


> der beste dd im wow ... im pvp auch stark nur dk sind halt schwer


Jaja davon Träume ich jeden Tag *träum*


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> also.. ich hab das spiel seit WAR draussen ist (November 2008).. war vorbesteller der CE. Aber da ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin, keine Gilde hab und meist nur 1-2 mal die Woche spiel, hab ich noch keinen Char auf 40. meine zwei meistgespielten sind in der Signatur.. und dann hab ich n paar auf lvl 10 die ich anspielte um sie anzutesten




wenn du verschiedene chars zoggst ist es auch normal das es länger bis 40 dauert ich rede davon wenn man seine ganze energie in einen einzigen char steckt und nich splittet


----------



## Pogolinus (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> wenn du verschiedene chars zoggst ist es auch normal das es länger bis 40 dauert ich rede davon wenn man seine ganze energie in einen einzigen char steckt und nich splittet



ich wette wen man sich wirklich rein hängt und genug zeit habt schaft mans in war in 2 wochen auf 40. aber mal erlich für was ? auser das man dan die setz für statraids farmen kann und dabei mitmachen wens endlich geht macht´s keinen unterschied ob lvl 1 oder 40 ^^


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Pogolinus schrieb:


> ich wette wen man sich wirklich rein hängt und genug zeit habt schaft mans in war in 2 wochen auf 40. aber mal erlich für was ? auser das man dan die setz für statraids farmen kann und dabei mitmachen wens endlich geht macht´s keinen unterschied ob lvl 1 oder 40 ^^




das weiß ich auch aber wenn es ihm egal wäre würde er ja nicht fragen wie lang es dauert


----------



## Rayon (24. Januar 2009)

Hab Level ca. 10 bis 40 in knapp 2 Wochen geholt, wo ich frei hatte. ;> geht also. ^^ waren 7 tage played am ende


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab Level ca. 10 bis 40 in knapp 2 Wochen geholt, wo ich frei hatte. ;> geht also. ^^ waren 7 tage played am ende




so ist es wohl auch noch verständlicher 7 tage ist schon was schnell der mittelwert ist 9 tage played das heißt du musst im schnitt 9 tage a 24std zoggen das macht naturlich keiner

wenn du einen monat spielen willst musst du am tag ca 7-8 std zoggen


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> wenn du einen monat spielen willst musst du am tag ca 7-8 std zoggen



Also spielt der Durchschnittspieler laut deiner Rechnung im Schnitt in dem Durchschnittsmonat, den man für 40 braucht, jeden Tag 7 Stunden?

Die Rechnung wird immer abenteuerlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also spielt der Durchschnittspieler laut deiner Rechnung im Schnitt in dem Durchschnittsmonat, den man für 40 braucht, jeden Tag 7 Stunden?
> 
> Die Rechnung wird immer abenteuerlicher
> 
> ...




am wochende 12-16 std in der woche dann weniger wegen arbeit viele leute sind auch arbeitslos die drücken denn schnitt dann natürlich nach unten

manche leute haben dann noch familie die ziehen dann wieder hoch


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Januar 2009)

Die meisten lassen sich mit ihrem erste char zeit.. schliesslich will man erst das spiel und seinen char etwas kennenlernen bevor man sich ins grossgetümmel des T4 RvR stürzt.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Die meisten lassen sich mit ihrem erste char zeit.. schliesslich will man erst das spiel und seinen char etwas kennenlernen bevor man sich ins grossgetümmel des T4 RvR stürzt.




so schwer ist das ganze aber nich man brauch keine große ausbildung um in einem 100vs100 massenzerg zu bestehen


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> so schwer ist das ganze aber nich man brauch keine große ausbildung um in einem 100vs100 massenzerg zu bestehen


wenn man nur stupides gezerge will ja.. 
aber wenn man die von Mythic angekündigten Epicschlachten will, braucht man Gildenallianzen mit Spielern die den zweck ihrer Klasse in der Gruppe kennen und auch dementsprechend spielen


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> wenn man nur stupides gezerge will ja..
> aber wenn man die von Mythic angekündigten Epicschlachten will, braucht man Gildenallianzen mit Spielern die den zweck ihrer Klasse in der Gruppe kennen und auch dementsprechend spielen




wenn in einer epic schlacht ein mongo rumläuft fällt das auch nich weiter auf und deppen und pgs sind eh mehr oder minder auf beiden seiten verteilt von daher wayne


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> am wochende 12-16 std in der woche dann weniger wegen arbeit viele leute sind auch arbeitslos die drücken denn schnitt dann natürlich nach unten
> 
> manche leute haben dann noch familie die ziehen dann wieder hoch



Also jetz mal ohne Trollerei und Dummstellen und ganz ehrlich: Du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass WAR-Spieler im DURCHSCHNITT am WE 12 bis 16 Stunden und dann an Wochentagen nochmal jeden Tag 5 Stunden spielen?

Aus meiner Erfahrung spielen viele grad mal ne knappe Stunde jeden Tag und dann an bestimmten Tagen mal vier oder fünf Stunden, aber das auch nicht mehr als zweimal die Woche.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Also jetz mal ohne Trollerei und Dummstellen und ganz ehrlich: Du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass WAR-Spieler im DURCHSCHNITT am WE 12 bis 16 Stunden und dann an Wochentagen nochmal jeden Tag 5 Stunden spielen?
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung spielen viele grad mal ne knappe Stunde jeden Tag und dann an bestimmten Tagen mal vier oder fünf Stunden, aber das auch nicht mehr als zweimal die Woche.




ka was du für leute kennst eine stunde das ist doch ein witz ne richtige schlacht dauert locker 2-3 std und teilweise weit mehr dann noch ah checken berufe bgs gilden arbeiten hp forum ect


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2009)

Maddin123 schrieb:


> möchtest du wissen was der imba roxxor char is?
> ach solche wow kiddy kann man echt nicht verstehen! spiel einfach was dir spaß bringt und wenn dir leute abschlachten am meisten spaß bringt ge zurück zum unbalanced WoW!!!
> 
> auf solche leute können wir in war echt verzichten...



xD Was geht mit dir ab?


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

er ist ein klassischer one backe ego spieler der warhammer als heilig ansieht vergleichbar mit radikalen religiösen kräften


----------



## heretik (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> ka was du für leute kennst eine stunde das ist doch ein witz ne richtige schlacht dauert locker 2-3 std und teilweise weit mehr dann noch ah checken berufe bgs gilden arbeiten hp forum ect



Und du meinst die Tatsache, dass eine richtige Schlacht locker 2 bis 3 Stunden dauert (keine Ahnung, wie du auf das teilweise weit mehr kommst, aber ich vermute mittlerweile eh, dass dein Zeitgefühl ein wenig arg verbeult ist) und dass es so viel zu tun gibt im Spiel ändert was daran, dass Leute mit nem Beruf und nem halbwegs geregelten Sozialleben nicht mehr als ein bis zwei Stunden pro Tag spielen können?

Leider richtet sich die Spielzeit bei den meisten Menschen nicht danach, was es im Spiel alles zu tun gibt.


----------



## Fastspeller (24. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und du meinst die Tatsache, dass eine richtige Schlacht locker 2 bis 3 Stunden dauert (keine Ahnung, wie du auf das teilweise weit mehr kommst, aber ich bin mir zu 90 % eh nimmer sicher, ob dein Zeitgefühl nicht ein wenig arg verbeult ist) und dass es so viel zu tun gibt im Spiel ändert was daran, dass Leute mit nem Beruf und nem halbwegs geregelten Sozialleben nicht mehr als ein bis zwei Stunden pro Tag spielen können?
> 
> Leider richtet sich die Spielzeit bei den meisten Menschen nicht danach, was es im Spiel alles zu tun gibt.




ich rede auch hier wieder von durchschnittswerten das manche leute ihr ganzen leben verplant haben und kaum zeit für spontane sachen haben bestreite ich nich aber das spiegelt doch nich die mehrheit wieder


----------



## Senubirath (24. Januar 2009)

Fastspeller schrieb:


> ich rede auch hier wieder von durchschnittswerten das manche leute ihr ganzen leben verplant haben und kaum zeit für spontane sachen haben bestreite ich nich aber das spiegelt doch nich die mehrheit wieder



Am besten du gibst uns fundamentale zahlen und statistiken mit denen wir auch was anfangen können... denn die ganze zeit drüber reden ohne tragkräftige Unterlagen die uns allen zugänglich gemacht werden geht langsam auf die nerven...

Denn von einer fiktiven (ja... ohne beweise nenne ich es ma so) minderheit auf eine genauso fiktive mehrheit zu münzen ist net so nachvollziehbar


----------



## Gloti (24. Januar 2009)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das es genug Solo-Spieler gibt, die 1vs1 praktizieren. Ich denke auch das Mythic nirgends gesagt hat, das WAR ein reines Gruppenspiel ist. Es ist wie jedes MMORPG mit PVP ein Hybrid. In DAoC hatte auch niemand vor mit einem Kleriker einen Krieger zu töten (auch wenn mir jetzt 10 Leute sagen werden, dass sie genau das jeden Tag getan haben). Trotzdem waren Duelle möglich und haben Spaß gemacht. In WAR sind alle Schleicher- und Nahkampfklassen auch für Solospiel geeignet. Diese ständige Gruppengesülze und Stein-Schere-Papier-Argument nervt... mindestens so sehr wie die Behauptung, ein Tank müsse keinen Schaden an Gegnern machen und eine Klasse MUSS so oder so geskillt sein, damit sie Sinn macht. Gewöhnt euch daran: Jeder spielt anders. Und wenn ein Schwertmeister nur solo loszieht, dann soll er dies tun. Und wer 1vs1 mag sollte keinen Wizz nehmen, da es für Duelle bessere und weniger gute Klassen gibt. Und bestimmt ist der Hexenjäger mit seinem Range-Snare und Stealth ein guter Kanditat für den "Bester Solo-Char im RVR", weil er jeden Gegner totkitet, auch wenn er es gegen einige Klassen schwer hat. Da kommt es darauf an, wie gut man ausgerüstet und wie man geskillt ist.


----------



## Bibl88k (24. Januar 2009)

Ich kann einfach nur empfehlen jede Klasse ma bis Lvl 10 zu zocken, dann merkst du auch schon was dir liegt oder auch nicht. Eventuell auch schön früher. Imba gibts hier einfach net, Stärken und Schwächen hat jede Klasse, wie schon gesagt wurde. Versuch einfach dein Glück.


----------



## ohh (25. Januar 2009)

naja also ich kann die frage gut verstehen was die beste pvp klasse sein soll-in wow ist es ja auch so dass man mit manchen klassen es einfach leichter hat un wieder andre klassen/skillungen sogut wie garnix bringen.
und zu sagen man soll dass spielen was ihm am meisten spass macht ist ne richtig tolle antwort, darauf wär er selbst bestimmt nie gekommen.
ich denke mal er sucht auch gar nicht die überklasse sondern nur eine die sich einigermaßen gut schlägt und nicht all zuviel frust bereitet.
da ich aber keine ahnung von war hab und nur aus langeweile die ersten beiträge gelesen habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen welche klassen sich besser und welche sich wahrscheinlich schlechter dafür eignen


----------



## Kakerlakchen (25. Januar 2009)

ohh schrieb:


> naja also ich kann die frage gut verstehen was die beste pvp klasse sein soll-in wow ist es ja auch so dass man mit manchen klassen es einfach leichter hat un wieder andre klassen/skillungen sogut wie garnix bringen.



Stimmt, da ich selber von WoW komme, hät ich damals niemals gedacht das man schildtanks im PvP gebrauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stigma1986 (25. Januar 2009)

ohh schrieb:


> naja also ich kann die frage gut verstehen was die beste pvp klasse sein soll-in wow ist es ja auch so dass man mit manchen klassen es einfach leichter hat un wieder andre klassen/skillungen sogut wie garnix bringen.
> und zu sagen man soll dass spielen was ihm am meisten spass macht ist ne richtig tolle antwort, darauf wär er selbst bestimmt nie gekommen.
> ich denke mal er sucht auch gar nicht die überklasse sondern nur eine die sich einigermaßen gut schlägt und nicht all zuviel frust bereitet.
> da ich aber keine ahnung von war hab und nur aus langeweile die ersten beiträge gelesen habe, kann ich leider nicht sagen welche klassen sich besser und welche sich wahrscheinlich schlechter dafür eignen



Eine sehr objektive Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt Klassen/Skillungen die weniger Frust machen als andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, alle sind in der richttigen Situation usw. sinnvoll, okay Ausnahme meiner PERSÖLICHEN Meinung nach, bilden DMG-Geskillten Heiler, aber jedem das seine, ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Für die Ordnung.


----------

